# How can I get an emergency benzo script?



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

So I was on klonopin for 6 months but stopped 2 months ago because I had to move. I was going to find a new psychiatrist as soon as I was financially established here, but I keep running into set backs that need to be resolved first. Thing is I'm certain I'm not withdrawing anymore, I've just reverted to my pre-medicated state, & had my first full-blown panic attack today. I have a copy of my records from my previous psych, I just don't know where to take them. Can I go to an emergency room or a walk-in clinic of some kind? I really don't want to deal with a public mental heath authority because I've had nothing but negative experiences with them in the past.


----------



## na at sas (Sep 17, 2012)

If you're willing to pay cash, I don't see why not. Clinics are preferable, but emergency rooms are for emergencies. If you have attacks often, then go.

If you don't have much cash, and no insurance, then sometimes you can find a free clinic. Barring that, I don't see what choice you have. Some public health departments are better than others.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes you can go the ER or any type of walk-in clinic, you just need to see doctor or a Advanced Practice Pychiatric/Mental-Health Nurse Practitioner (PMHNP).
In my area they have immediate care clinics, where you can see a doctor without an appointment and it only cost about $70. If you have your medical records and explain that you are having severe symptoms, and explain that you just moved/have no doctor then they wil likely prescribe you what you need. 

Publice mental health authority sucks. Even calling your local hospital and eplaining that you need to see a doctor ASAP but it's not an emergency, they may be able to find a doctor you can see within a day or two. Likwise, private medical practices with several doctors also may be able to help you see a doctor very soon, call around. see what's available, if you call a place that can't see you right away then ask for a recommendation. Do some price checking, etc.

Good luck man. Hope you get some help soon.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Here in Ontario, Canada, we can just go to a walk in clinic and give them your health card. No fee attached. And then see a doctor and talk about what you need treated. In the US do you seriously need to pay just to see a doctor?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Here in Ontario, Canada, we can just go to a walk in clinic and give them your health card. No fee attached. And then see a doctor and talk about what you need treated. In the US do you seriously need to pay just to see a doctor?


not if one has medical insurance.

to the OP - above advice given is great. benzodiazepine withdrawal, go to the ER, if it can wait, follow suggestions above.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Here in Ontario, Canada, we can just go to a walk in clinic and give them your health card. No fee attached. And then see a doctor and talk about what you need treated. In the US do you seriously need to pay just to see a doctor?


don't ask how much it costs for those without insurance :roll


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

istayhome said:


> don't ask how much it costs for those without insurance :roll


Yeah sorry didn't mean to come across rude when originally writing that post. It just astounded me is all. Is there anything being done in the US to improve health care? Or are the religious institutions still complaining that birth control is something that deserves to be covered by insurance. :teeth


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh no, I didn't think you were being rude. Some legislation just got passed that would improve healthcare but it will be many years until it takes effect. The whole thing is all wrapped up in ridiculous politics. It is very strange and in most places very hard to get care unless you're rich or famous


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes you should be fine at an Urgent Care clinic, but as istayhome points out they can really screw u if ur uninsured. It really sucks that you must have a really good job to be insured in this country. Thank God my girlfriend (domestic partner) has a great job and I'm insured through her but if I wasn't in that situation I would be totally F'ed...pre existing conditions, etc...but as you already know the help you need is there and I doubt that a doctor would say no to you unless they suck and are totally brainwashed. If the medical records don't work which Im sure they will, then the way to go is to simply explain all of your symptoms...panic anxiety that comes and goes, debilitates your ability to live, etc....they might try and give you something like SSRIS or something but just say that you have tried those and they do not help and that your anxiety comes on in surges (ie. panic anxiety) and youd rather take something as needed.


----------



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I emailed a nearby clinic who said they could help. Apparently, they cater to the uninsured, so the prices are reduced.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Fastest place to get efficacious anti-anxiety drugs: liquor store.

No appointment needed, no health questions either, and they don't treat you like a drug seeker.


----------



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Fastest place to get efficacious anti-anxiety drugs: liquor store.
> 
> No appointment needed, no health questions either, and they don't treat you like a drug seeker.


Lol. I can't fit a martini in my pocket.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

When I had a lapse between my regular script and my newly formed "mail order" one, I simply went to Urgent Care and got a 6 day interrim prescription. It would seem to me to get back with a regular script you would have to find a new GP.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

joldges said:


> Lol. I can't fit a martini in my pocket.


I think that's why they sell 1.5 oz. bottles, and flasks. But I'm not an alcohol fan/don't drink. Ultrshy is right though. After a summer of heavy drinking I quit cold turkey... without realizing I'd be sick. ugh, I was in bed for a week. it sucked.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Fastest place to get efficacious anti-anxiety drugs: liquor store.
> 
> No appointment needed, no health questions either, and they don't treat you like a drug seeker.


haha, so true.


----------



## joldges (Nov 8, 2010)

WineKitty said:


> When I had a lapse between my regular script and my newly formed "mail order" one, I simply went to Urgent Care and got a 6 day interrim prescription. It would seem to me to get back with a regular script you would have to find a new GP.


interesting. The place I went had no problem writing me a full month's script, & the visit only cost me 50 USD. I was on Dexedrine as well. That she couldn't prescribe, but I got a referral to someone who could.


----------

